# WI. Drake's Bay Home Run Hitter QA2 Yellow Male



## rwilke (Mar 10, 2010)

Drake's Bay Home Run Hitter, QA2 (Hank) is a product of the first breeding of U.S. National Champions to produce yellow labs. His sire is 2011 NAFC FC Cody Cut A Lean Grade (Grady). Hank's dam is 2009 NFC Mioak's Fabulous Flipper (Flip). Hank is line bred on Code Blue. Hank was Q.A.A at 27 months. He is a 72 pound dark or fox red yellow. He is CNM/EIC Clear, Hips are Good, Elbows are Clear. He is CERF'ed and RD/OSD Normal. Hank is actively running All Age Stakes. He has Amateur and Open placements. He is a superb waterfowl and pheasant hunter. He is a proven sire. Frozen semen is available as well as natural breedings. Call or email Rick Wilke for more information (715) 570-0044 or [email protected]


----------

